# What is Error 74 in ports?



## YuryG (Nov 5, 2020)

I've encountered the error trying to install port:

```
/usr/ports/www/chromium # make install
===>  Installing for chromium-85.0.4183.121_1
===>  Checking if chromium is already installed
===>   Registering installation for chromium-85.0.4183.121_1
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/chromium
```

What it could mean???


----------



## George (Nov 5, 2020)

This maybe?


> EX_IOERR -- An error occurred while doing I/O on some file.
> ...
> #define EX_IOERR    74    /* input/output error */



In  https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/include/sysexits.h

sysexits(3)


----------



## a6h (Nov 5, 2020)

"Error code 74" i.e. EX_IOERR (74) is an I/O problem. A few suggestions:
* Do you have free space? df()
* Update the ports tree (svn, portsnap, etc)
* `make clean`


----------



## YuryG (Nov 10, 2020)

Thank you, it looks like there was disk error. `fsck -fy` deleted the /work directory.


----------

